# storms



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well since arriving here on 4th Feb, apart from the first couple of days, the weather has been awful: clouds, high winds, cold, rain, more rain, even more torrential rain and today the mother of all thunder storms. Am I in the hot sunny Spain I thought I was coming to???? I know its still winter, but I thought it would be a cooler version of the summer!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Well since arriving here on 4th Feb, apart from the first couple of days, the weather has been awful: clouds, high winds, cold, rain, more rain, even more torrential rain and today the mother of all thunder storms. Am I in the hot sunny Spain I thought I was coming to???? I know its still winter, but I thought it would be a cooler version of the summer!!
> 
> Jo


Heheh ...... If you'd been here in January you would have seen blue skies from morning till dusk ....... we had a fantastic January and early Feb. But every year around this time between mid feb and sometime in March we have a sort of change period. Its not been bad this year though so far, we had winds so strong last year that our sat dish blew away 

Dont worry ...... this will all be a dim distant memory when the heat starts


----------

